# Buying Grande Vista and Call to Marriott Agent



## rahulgopi (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi,
  newbe here trying to get into Marriott system. I am in the process of buying Grande Vista platinum 2 Br with lockoff option. As part of verifying the estoppel, I called Marriott.  Started chatting with the rep and she asked me the purpose of buying this. I told her that am a Worldmark owner but I want better trade with Marriott via II and thus the purchase. Here is what is she told me

1) Marriott stopped depositing inventory into II like before, instead owners trade via Destination Club. Only limited leftover inventory is deposited to II. 
2) When a DC club owner deposits points to II, Marriott will chose which resort / what week goes to II
3) The other place where II get Marriott inventory is from Marriott owners who are not part of MDC , but there is no 29 day window advantage here 
4) Bottomline is even if I buy MGV, I will not get any benefit for exchange via II and the inventory is very limited with no 29 day advantage

Could anybody please confirm this is true ? Or the marriott agent was trying to stop me from buying MGV and get me to buy MDC instead.

appreciate any help ..


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 2, 2012)

rahulgopi said:


> Hi,
> newbe here trying to get into Marriott system. I am in the process of buying Grande Vista platinum 2 Br with lockoff option. As part of verifying the estoppel, I called Marriott.  Started chatting with the rep and she asked me the purpose of buying this. I told her that am a Worldmark owner but I want better trade with Marriott via II and thus the purchase. Here is what is she told me
> 
> 1) Marriott stopped depositing inventory into II like before, instead owners trade via Destination Club. Only limited leftover inventory is deposited to II.
> ...







Actually, plenty of owners still deposit their Marriott weeks with II.  What II does with them is the magical question as Marriott does in fact grab some so they can satisfy MDC members (and replace them with another week).

However, do keep in mind that there are lots of deposits from other resorts systems into II (other than Marriott), so there are always things to select from.

I'm sure others will add their comments to this....

Welcome to TUG


.


----------



## rahulgopi (Feb 2, 2012)

Other resorts I can easily trade with a Worldmark 3BR. The problem with Marriott is the 29 window in II where other Marriott owners get a chance to grab what they want. So my Worldmark account doesn't see many Marriott ( there are a few if you are flexible to travel in the flex window ).
 My purpose of buying MGV was to trade exclusively into Marriott via II. But seems like that option is gradually closing with limited inventory with the introduction of MDC.  Please note  that an MDC points owner cannot trade for other Marriots via II. There is no guarantee that the 29 day window in II for Marriott owners will be available in future .

Am bit confused whether I should buy MGV, if trading is my primary purpose.


----------



## slum808 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello, Welcome to TUG

If you become a TUG member you will have access to the sightings board. Here you can look at past deposits other member have seen. It seems like the Marriott preference is alive and well. There have been bulk deposits alredy this year for Ko Olina and other hawaii properties. Most owner deposits seem to get picked up by an on going search right away. If you read through some of the past years threads, many Marriott owners have secured good trades. I would suspect as the number of deposits shrinks, the owner preference period will be even more important. I've thought about buying at GV just for that.


----------



## rthib (Feb 2, 2012)

*Why GV?*

Not that there is anything wrong with it, but why GV vs somewhere else?


----------



## rahulgopi (Feb 2, 2012)

rthib said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with it, but why GV vs somewhere else?



I was looking for one with lowest MF and Willowridge fit the bill. With GV and the Florida Club, chances are I may use them without an exchange via II. 
Besides, since the resort is huge, I got some feedback regarding getting a reservation for a prime summer week 12 month out is not too hard. 

Another resort I consider was NCV but MF there is higher compared to MGV and booking a prime summer week 12 mount out is really hard.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 2, 2012)

rahulgopi said:


> I was looking for one with lowest MF and Willowridge fit the bill. With GV and the Florida Club, chances are I may use them without an exchange via II.
> Besides, since the resort is huge, I got some feedback regarding getting a reservation for a prime summer week 12 month out is not too hard.
> 
> Another resort I consider was NCV but MF there is higher compared to MGV and booking a prime summer week 12 mount out is really hard.







Well, I can't tell you what you should do, but an excellent rule of thumb is to buy where you'd like to go.

If you're from the west coast (which I think you are) and found you had to go somewhere every year, is Florida where you'd like to fly to?   I think defaulting to your home resort makes a lot of sense....

I'd consider Desert Springs in your situation.  Just a suggestion....

Best of luck!




.


----------



## aka Julie (Feb 2, 2012)

Also of note in case you are considering NCV or any California Marriotts, the MF does not include property taxes.  Those are billed directly to you by the county.


----------



## rahulgopi (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice, really appreciate your time and help. Coming back to II inventory and preference period, do you think this will change in the near future for Marriott or are there signs ( reduced number of sightings etc ) indicating the same.


----------



## CashEddie (Feb 2, 2012)

rahulgopi said:


> Hi,
> newbe here trying to get into Marriott system. I am in the process of buying Grande Vista platinum 2 Br with lockoff option. As part of verifying the estoppel, I called Marriott.  Started chatting with the rep and she asked me the purpose of buying this. I told her that am a Worldmark owner but I want better trade with Marriott via II and thus the purchase. Here is what is she told me
> 
> 1) Marriott stopped depositing inventory into II like before, instead owners trade via Destination Club. Only limited leftover inventory is deposited to II.
> ...



I wouldn't believe any of this stuff the Marriott rep told you.  This is a perfect script for them to scare people into buying DC points and discourage resale purchases.  As long as you have a Marriott resort, you will get the resort preference in II.  

There are bulk deposits of many Marriotts resorts in II right now.  

Now on the question if you should purchase GV, that would be up to you.  I would suggest caution on buying any property as a primary trader.  Buy with usage as a primary reason and trading as a occasional option.  I know it sounds like a worn out cliche but believe me, when you start to find you can't get to that resort that is 2500 miles away as often as you like, it will start to set in when those MFs start to hit every year no matter if you used it or not.


----------



## GregT (Feb 2, 2012)

I do agree with the advice to buy where you want to go -- and be prepared for ever increasing MFs.   Marriott has beautiful timeshares, but I do believe that the availability for Exchangers has suffered since DClub has been introduced.

The concern here is not just that Marriott is no longer depositing its own (excess) weeks into II, but also that they appear to be able to cherry pick weeks that are deposited into II.  This is unconfirmed and unproven, however we've seen certain situations (Aruba/Hilton Head Island) where inventory existed in DClub (for those electing points) where trades are not matching with II.

This exact issue is occurring right now -- I've a trade request into Aruba Ocean Club for Jan/Feb 2013.  It's not matched yet (and that's okay, it will, it's very early), but inventory exists for Jan/Feb in DClub if I were to use points to get that week.

Where did those January/February 2013 weeks come from?  Aruba Ocean Club owners have until September 2012 to redeem their 2013 week for points?  They have until December 2012 to redeem for MRPs?

It's a puzzling situation -- while I can not deconstruct the mechanism, I can see the result. 

So.....please be careful in buying with Exchanging as your primary objective.  It is very difficult to predict how successful that will be on a recurring basis considering even very limited recent data.

You should also consider renting directly for a while -- it's not much more of a premium over your $1,000 MF (plus $109 Exchange Fee) -- and you have view control and potential owners that can't use their unit.   There are other risks associated here (payment, reservation certainty, no cancelation protection) however this is a viable alternative.

Personally, I've bought where I want to travel for Marriott, and I use HGVC and Starwood for their internal systems which are more stable (at the moment) than exchanging.  I continue to use Worldmark mostly for II/RCI trading because its a great trader -- but I don't rely on it for my core travel plans.

Good luck and let us know what you do!

Best,

Greg


----------



## rahulgopi (Feb 2, 2012)

wow !! thanks a lot for the great advice !!.. Even thou MGV platinum with lockoff was around 1.5K including closing, I think I will pass based on the advice I got here. I was on the fence regarding the purchase since Worldmark is fairly good except for trading into Marriott or Starwood etc.


----------



## slum808 (Feb 2, 2012)

rthib said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with it, but why GV vs somewhere else?



I have spend many an day trying to figure out what the most affordable trade option would be for me, and I think I've finally nailed it down to a Grande Vista 3-Bed EOY. You can get a gold season for less than 1.5k, not sure what a plat would cost. 

So why a 3-bedroom at GV specifically? The 3-bedroom Lockoff will split into a 2-bed and a 1-bed for $600 yearly mf. I only wanted one deposit a year to trade and this would maximize my trade power. I thought about a 2 bed willowridge EOY, but the trade power would be lower based on size.


----------



## K2Quick (Feb 2, 2012)

slum808 said:


> So why a 3-bedroom at GV specifically? The 3-bedroom Lockoff will split into a 2-bed and a 1-bed for $600 yearly mf. I only wanted one deposit a year to trade and this would maximize my trade power. I thought about a 2 bed willowridge EOY, but the trade power would be lower based on size.



Pretty sure a 3-bed splits into a 2-BR and a Studio - not a 2-BR and a 1-BR.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2012)

K2Quick said:


> Pretty sure a 3-bed splits into a 2-BR and a Studio - not a 2-BR and a 1-BR.



Correct...


----------



## rahulgopi (Feb 2, 2012)

slum808 said:


> I have spend many an day trying to figure out what the most affordable trade option would be for me, and I think I've finally nailed it down to a Grande Vista 3-Bed EOY. You can get a gold season for less than 1.5k, not sure what a plat would cost.
> 
> So why a 3-bedroom at GV specifically? The 3-bedroom Lockoff will split into a 2-bed and a 1-bed for $600 yearly mf. I only wanted one deposit a year to trade and this would maximize my trade power. I thought about a 2 bed willowridge EOY, but the trade power would be lower based on size.



I see you already have Worldmark. Are you looking for trades outside the flex window into Marriott with the new Marriott purchase ?


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2012)

rahulgopi said:


> wow !! thanks a lot for the great advice !!.. Even thou MGV platinum with lockoff was around 1.5K including closing, I think I will pass based on the advice I got here. I was on the fence regarding the purchase since Worldmark is fairly good except for trading into Marriott or Starwood etc.



Not so fast. You haven't heard my opinion yet.  .

I think in general you have gotten good advice here on buy where you want to go due to the uncertainty with Marriott exchanges in II. However, there are always exceptions to the rule.

Do you or will you have or will have children in school or be otherwise tied to a schedule that requires you to travel during more peak seasons? If so, then the advice here is spot on, buy where you would be happy to go if you don't get your exchange. Somewhere within driving distance would be ideal.

However, if you are able to travel in the off or shoulder season and/or on short notice then buying a lock off resort for trading purposes can be a good idea. Off/shoulder season weeks still appear to be plentiful in II and Marriott is even bulk depositing off season weeks at fantastic resorts. I really wouldn't expect to see that change in the near future. I think II will be a great source of off/shoulder season inventory for years to come.

I would not buy a Marriott unit in hopes of getting prime season exchanges, even with the II preference, but if you are flexible and not tied to traveling prime time, consider a lock off unit. However, it doesn't have to be Grande Vista. While the MFs are a little higher, the Palm Desert resorts may be ideal for your situation.


----------



## rahulgopi (Feb 2, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Not so fast. You haven't heard my opinion yet.  .
> 
> I think in general you have gotten good advice here on buy where you want to go due to the uncertainty with Marriott exchanges in II. However, there are always exceptions to the rule.
> 
> ...



Am flexible to travel and I want to use the flex window to up-trade (studio to 2 Br). Since my Worldmark cannot fetch decent Marriott trades , I was tempted to look into getting a Marriott. 
 My other option is 2 BR platinum lockoff at Willowridge EOY with $406 MF which will give me 2 flex trades ( 1 week every year) into other Marriott's.  Please note the sole purpose of this Marriott week is to trade into other Marriots, everything else a Worldmark 3 BR is more than enough.


----------



## GregT (Feb 2, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Not so fast. You haven't heard my opinion yet.  .
> 
> I think in general you have gotten good advice here on buy where you want to go due to the uncertainty with Marriott exchanges in II. However, there are always exceptions to the rule.
> 
> ...



Rahulgopi, this is excellent additional advice from Dioxide -- there do appear to be very fine trades available on short notice and also in off/shoulder season.   The Marriott preference would be helpful here (look for a thread in the Sightings section when there was an Aruba bulk bank, and we played with the Marriott preference and trading power of different deposits).

Separately (to All), with respect to Steve's question, are there any 3BR Marriotts that split into a 2BR/1BR?   I believe Grand Chateau does, are there any others?

Good luck and let us know what you do!

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2012)

GregT said:


> Rahulgopi, this is excellent additional advice from Dioxide -- there do appear to be very fine trades available on short notice and also in off/shoulder season.   The Marriott preference would be useful here.
> 
> Separately (to All), with respect to Steve's question, are there any 3BR Marriotts that split into a 2BR/1BR?   I believe Grand Chateau does, are there any others?
> 
> ...



Do any Shadow Ridge Enclaves lock off like this? I do know there are a few resorts where the 2BRs lock off in to two 1BR units (sort of).


----------



## GregT (Feb 2, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Do any Shadow Ridge Enclaves lock off like this? I do know there are a few resorts where the 2BRs lock off in to two 1BR units (sort of).



When I did a tour at Shadow Ridge Enclaves, I was told that the 2BR's split into two 1BR units, but when I've searched on II, I see 1BR and Studio deposits, so I don't believe what I was told on the sales tour is correct.   I know that is surprising, that a sales tour would include incorrect information.

I know some Starwoods lock off into two 1BR units which make them interesting traders, but I think Marriott is limited.  Maybe Lakeshore Reserve locks off into two 1BRs?

Best,

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2012)

GregT said:


> When I did a tour at Shadow Ridge Enclaves, I was told that the 2BR's split into two 1BR units, but when I've searched on II, I see 1BR and Studio deposits, so I don't believe what I was told on the sales tour is correct.   I know that is surprising, that a sales tour would include incorrect information.
> 
> I know some Starwoods lock off into two 1BR units which make them interesting traders, but I think Marriott is limited.  Maybe Lakeshore Reserve locks off into two 1BRs?
> 
> ...



Perhaps Shadow Ridge Enclaves is like Lakeshore Reserve and has two types of 2BR lock off units, the standard 1BR/Studio and the 1BR/1BR? Do you never see Limited Kitchen Enclaves on II? Lakeshore and Grand Chateau have the 1BR/1BR 2BR lockoff type units.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 2, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Do any Shadow Ridge Enclaves lock off like this? I do know there are a few resorts where the 2BRs lock off in to two 1BR units (sort of).







What about Lakeshore Reserve?



.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2012)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> What about Lakeshore Reserve?
> 
> 
> 
> .



I think we posted at the same time. Lakeshore does have this. Looking on Marriottvacationclub.com I don't see a 1BR/1BR configuration, just the 1BR and 2Br units. I also don't see any mention of a difference between Shadow Ridge and the Enclaves.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 2, 2012)

GregT said:


> Rahulgopi, this is excellent additional advice from Dioxide -- there do appear to be very fine trades available on short notice and also in off/shoulder season.   The Marriott preference would be helpful here (look for a thread in the Sightings section when there was an Aruba bulk bank, and we played with the Marriott preference and trading power of different deposits).
> 
> Separately (to All), with respect to Steve's question, are there any 3BR Marriotts that split into a 2BR/1BR?   I believe Grand Chateau does, are there any others?
> 
> ...



When we purchased our 3 bedroom unit at MGC, the salesman told us there was one other Marriott which locked out into a full 2 bedroom and full 1 bedroom unit. His comment was that those two were unique in the Marriott system. Unfortunately, I can't recall which other resort he mentioned. Seems as if it was somewhere other than in the U.S.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 2, 2012)

rahulgopi said:


> Hi,
> newbe here trying to get into Marriott system. I am in the process of buying Grande Vista platinum 2 Br with lockoff option. As part of verifying the estoppel, I called Marriott.  Started chatting with the rep and she asked me the purpose of buying this. I told her that am a Worldmark owner but I want better trade with Marriott via II and thus the purchase. Here is what is she told me
> 
> 1) Marriott stopped depositing inventory into II like before, instead owners trade via Destination Club. Only limited leftover inventory is deposited to II.
> ...



i would consider most of this a grey area and not 100% accurate on the part of the salesman. 

Having said that, all points based reservations systems are set up so that the developer can control inventory and offer the best selection of available dates to their owners/members. I would expect to see internal Marriott exchanges to be easier and getting into Marriott through external exchanges more difficult. I work mostly in the weeks exchange system but, I am also a member of the DC. The DC trades through I.I. if you're using weeks so, the salesman isn't being completely honest when he says Marriott no longer deposits into I.I.

Marriott doesn't deposit weeks into I.I. Owners deposit their weeks into I.I. Marriott only has complete control over legacy weeks exchanged for DC points and trust inventory. Trust inventory likely includes all developer owned inventory. As mentioned, a grey area is how easily Marriott can poach deposited weeks from Internval in exchange for another week(s) of "equal" value. That might mean two off season weeks = one prime season week or, it could mean one prime season week for another prime season week. Right now it's to early to tell.

Keeping in mind everyone did not join the DC, there should still be plenty of non-DC weeks deposited with I.I. for exchange. Any reduction in availability through I.I. I'm almost certain comes from the lack of developer deposited excess inventory. Marriott can't sit on excess inventory forever. They'll have to do something with it somewhere down the line. That might mean buld deposits at certain dates (6 months prior to check in seems to be popular), rent them out, use them for promotional stays or find some other use for them. But they can't sit on them and let them waste away. They'll either want cash or to put potential prospects for a tour in them, be it through exchangers or promotional stays by renting them out. 

From what I've seen written about I.I., the Marriott 29 preference is still alive and good with them. I don't believe this is guarenteed and could end for all Marriott owners should Marriott decide not to renew that aspect of their contract with I.I. Since Marriott just signed a new contract with I.I., it's possible it has or is about to end. 

As for buying a resort to exchange and with the idea the resort you buy today has low MF's, keep in mind things change. Ask any owner of a Sunterra week who purchased into that system to own low and trade high how it's working out for them today. Sunterra went bankrupt, they were bought by DRI and MF's shot through the roof. Just because MGV has lower MF's today doesn't mean they'll always be that way. 

If you're buying strictly to trade and based on MF's, have an exit strategy. Know how to sell that unit when the time comes. You need to be aware of potential negative changes before they happen (special assessments, higher taxes/insurance/utilities) that could negatively affect your MF. You've got to know when to get out before the roof collapses and you're stuck. It's a tricky thing to know but, you'd better be good at reading tea leaves of just be plain lucky.

IMHO, it's best to own something you can use and enjoy. Even when things go wrong you'll have something of value. Otherwise, you may find yourself with a useless week (for you at least) that you can't get rid of, can't exchange for what you want and is costing you an arm and a leg, even though it looked like it was going to be inexpensive when you first bought it.


----------



## slum808 (Feb 2, 2012)

*3-bed lockoffs*

Great now you guys got me doubting myself again. From previous post on grande Vista, I thought both Grande Vista and Grand Chateau 3 bedrooms locked off into a 1 bed and 2 bed. I found the floor plan for grand Chateau that shows the lock off and it does indead lock off into a 1 bed and 2 bed. I can't find a floor plan for the Grande Vista. I know we have some regulars that own 3 Bedrooms at Grande Vista, perhaps they can clear this up for me.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Great now you guys got me doubting myself again. From previous post on grande Vista, I thought both Grande Vista and Grand Chateau 3 bedrooms locked off into a 1 bed and 2 bed. I found the floor plan for grand Chateau that shows the lock off and it does indead lock off into a 1 bed and 2 bed. I can't find a floor plan for the Grande Vista. I know we have some regulars that own 3 Bedrooms at Grande Vista, perhaps they can clear this up for me.



The 3BR Grande Vista units lock off in to a 2BR and a studio unit.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2012)

The Marriott preference is written in to the II buyers guide. The preference is indicated in the II resort directory we received also. It doesn't indicate the length of the preference period, but I always thought it was 24 days not 29.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 2, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Great now you guys got me doubting myself again. From previous post on grande Vista, I thought both Grande Vista and Grand Chateau 3 bedrooms locked off into a 1 bed and 2 bed. I found the floor plan for grand Chateau that shows the lock off and it does indead lock off into a 1 bed and 2 bed. I can't find a floor plan for the Grande Vista. I know we have some regulars that own 3 Bedrooms at Grande Vista, perhaps they can clear this up for me.



I found this list of kitchen features for the 3 bedroom Grand Vista unit on Marriott.com

Kitchen features
Fully equipped kitchen
Refrigerator
*Mini-refrigerator*
Microwave
Dish cleaning supplies
Silverware
Pots, pans, and serving dishes
Dishes and glasses

I've highlighted the mini-fridge. In my experience, when a unit lists a mini-fridge, then the lock-out is a studio unit and not a full one bedroom. I'm wanting to say the other full one bedroom lock-out was in the caribbean. I know the salesman told me buyers of those units were buying the 3 bedroom units at MGC because the one bedroom unit was larger and the layout was unique. Of course, that was a salesman talking so who knows.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 2, 2012)

I found the Grand Vista 3 bedroom floor plan here http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/marriott-grande-vista/amenities.shtml#tabTour2 . The lock-out is a studio unit on this floor plan.

And this description: 

*Select 2- and 3-bedroom villas offer a Lock-Off option, enabling you to create separate units; one with full kitchen, living and dining areas, and the other with a kitchenette.


----------



## NWL (Feb 3, 2012)

*Yep,*



dioxide45 said:


> Do any Shadow Ridge Enclaves lock off like this? I do know there are a few resorts where the 2BRs lock off in to two 1BR units (sort of).



The Shadow Ridge Enclaves Deluxe 2 bedroom units (it's a mouth full!) are just that.  2 - 1 bedroom units that are supposed to trade equally in II (I haven't tested that yet.  I used the Master bedroom side for my Grande Vista 3 bedroom trade).  The differences are: master suite a bit larger, full kitchen, and better seating area; Deluxe lock off has a smaller kitchen (apartment size fridge and dishwasher, 2 burner cooktop,convection/microwave oven), but still has a separate bedroom, sitting area, and washer/dryer.  Both have nice size balconys.  IMO, both sides work great for a couple.  A couple with 2 small kids works, too.  The only drawback I see is a family with young kids getting the Deluxe lock offs.  They would do better with the regular Enclaves lock off or the non-lock off.

I have photos and a floor plan of both types of units if anyone is interested.  Just send me a PM.


----------



## NWL (Feb 3, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> I found the Grand Vista 3 bedroom floor plan here http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/marriott-grande-vista/amenities.shtml#tabTour2 . The lock-out is a studio unit on this floor plan.
> 
> And this description:
> 
> *Select 2- and 3-bedroom villas offer a Lock-Off option, enabling you to create separate units; one with full kitchen, living and dining areas, and the other with a kitchenette.



We just stayed in the Grande Vista 3 bedroom lock off.  It was perfect for our group.  The lock off portion may be considered a studio, but it was very spacious (has a sleeper sofa and table area, too) kitchenette was big and provided more amenities than I expected, and it has a balcony.  Our 3 - 20 year olds loved it!


----------



## slum808 (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, thanks all for clarifying that. Guess its back to the drawing board for my plan.


----------



## rahulgopi (Feb 3, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> i would consider most of this a grey area and not 100% accurate on the part of the salesman.
> 
> Having said that, all points based reservations systems are set up so that the developer can control inventory and offer the best selection of available dates to their owners/members. I would expect to see internal Marriott exchanges to be easier and getting into Marriott through external exchanges more difficult. I work mostly in the weeks exchange system but, I am also a member of the DC. The DC trades through I.I. if you're using weeks so, the salesman isn't being completely honest when he says Marriott no longer deposits into I.I.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the great piece of advice, I will stay away from buying for trade. The only timeshare suited for Northern California is  Worldmark ( Marriott has 1 in Tahoe and Hayatt has 1 in Carmel ). Palm Desert and Newport is a 500 mile drive for me, not something I can do every year. I think the best option for me at this point is to stay put with Worldmark and buy something if and when I move or get into another point system like Marriott DC.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 3, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Lakeshore and Grand Chateau have the 1BR/1BR 2BR lockoff type units.



Actually, the 2BR units at Grand Chateau lock off into a 1BR and a studio.  The 3BR units are the only ones at Grand Chateau that lock off without one side of the lockoff being a studio.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 3, 2012)

NWL said:


> The Shadow Ridge Enclaves Deluxe 2 bedroom units (it's a mouth full!) are just that.  2 - 1 bedroom units that are supposed to trade equally in II (I haven't tested that yet.  I used the Master bedroom side for my Grande Vista 3 bedroom trade).  The differences are: master suite a bit larger, full kitchen, and better seating area; Deluxe lock off has a smaller kitchen (apartment size fridge and dishwasher, 2 burner cooktop,convection/microwave oven), but still has a separate bedroom, sitting area, and washer/dryer.  Both have nice size balconys.  IMO, both sides work great for a couple.  A couple with 2 small kids works, too.  The only drawback I see is a family with young kids getting the Deluxe lock offs.  They would do better with the regular Enclaves lock off or the non-lock off.
> 
> I have photos and a floor plan of both types of units if anyone is interested.  Just send me a PM.



The Westin Kierland in Scottsdale has a similar set up as does Grand Lodge on Peak 7 in Breckenridge. In 2000 we stayed at Westgate Town Center in Orlando and it had a similar set up. I believe French Quarter Resort in Branson does as well. All are essentially studio units with a door between the bed and the small living area. The Westin's and Westgates came closer to being a one bedroom than the others. 

I typcally refer to these style units as super studio's more than a one bedroom. What attracted us to the three bedroom at Grand Chateau was the lock-off was a true one bedroom with a full kitchen, large living room and seperate master bedroom. It is smaller than most Marriott one bedroom units. For instance, there is no soaker tub with seperate shower in the bathroom and the kitchen lacks a breakfast bar. Other than that it has everything a normal one bedroom unit would have.


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 3, 2012)

rahulgopi said:


> The only timeshare suited for Northern California is  Worldmark ( Marriott has 1 in Tahoe and Hayatt has 1 in Carmel ). Palm Desert and Newport is a 500 mile drive for me, not something I can do every year. I think the best option for me at this point is to stay put with Worldmark and buy something if and when I move or get into another point system like Marriott DC.



Actually, Hyatt has 1 in camel and 1 in tahoe (High sierra lodge).
I own three grande vista weeks, and it is just right resort because I can use Florida Club and reserve weeks at Beach Place and Ocean Pointe during winter/spring. I live in East coast, and going south during winter is my future retire plan.
If you live in NW, buy somewhere you can visit regularly, at least every other year. Grande Vista is too far from you.


----------



## NWL (Feb 3, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> The Westin Kierlan in Scottsdale has a similar set up as does Grand Lodge on Peak 7 in Breckenridge. In 2000 we stayed at Westgate Town Center in Orlando and it had a similar set up. I believe French Quarter Resort in Branson does as well. All are essentially studio units with a door between the bed and the small living area. The Westin's and Westgates came closer to being a one bedroom than the others.
> 
> I typcally refer to these style units as super studio's more than a one bedroom. What attracted us to the three bedroom at Grand Chateau was the lock-off was a true one bedroom with a full kitchen, large living room and seperate master bedroom. It is smaller than most Marriott one bedroom units. For instance, there is no soaker tub with seperate shower in the bathroom and the kitchen lacks a breakfast bar. Other than that it has everything a normal one bedroom unit would have.



The deluxe lock-off at Shadow Ridge is more than a big studio.  It does have a separate bedroom, as well as a living room, balcony and washer dryer.  It has a square footage of just over 700 sq. ft.  The only downside to it is there is limited counter space in the kitchen.  I've attached a photo.


----------

